# The Kabal continues recruitment



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

The Dark Eldar RP is most defintiely open to new players at this time. If you are interested please PM me a character sheet and if I accpet you I'll include you in the most recent update and put your character in the recruitment thread, as well as give you a basic summary of what has happened so far.


Here is a link to the recrutiment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86338
and here is one to the action thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86942




.


----------

